# IBS audio program 100



## mysteri1229 (Sep 21, 2007)

I imagine this has been asked in the past but I am curious. Are there used CD's available any where? As much as I would like, and I am sure benefit, from these CD's, they are a little too expensive for my current budget.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, it has - but not too often. For some, the price may seem high, and we certainly know that money is tight - I can empathize with you totally on that. However, the copyright and purchase agreement stipulate no resale of used CDs because it is a treatment that comes with personal support if needed. The price is not comparable to music or entertainment CDs, but rather the whole program is less than one session of in-person therapy. If you were to divide the cost over the number of days you have had IBS, it would be very cost-effective indeed - I know it is hard, but just giving up a movie, or something here and there, it can add up, but I do understand. All the best to you. This post may be subject to removal to comply with posting guidelines... Take care and I wish you well.


----------

